# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Sajam zdravlja u Vinkovcima

## sabaleta

U sklopu 11. sajma zdravlja Udruga RODA na štandu izlaže platnene pelene. Time prezentiramo zdraviji način života i obilježavamo Dan planeta Zemlje. Štandovi izlagača su u ŠRC "LENIJE", teniski klub "VINKOVCI", u ulici H. D. Genschera, Velika hala Sajma.
Svečano otvorenje Sajma je u petak 20.04. u 11,00 sati. Sajamski dani su još i u subotu i nedjelju.

Pozivamo vas da dođete u što većem broju.
Više o sajmu zdravlja možete pročitati na:
http://www.vinkovci.com/vinkovci.php?id=16&foo=172

----------


## sabaleta

Izdvajam jedan važan događaj na sajmu:

Na Poljoprivrednom fakultetu u dvorani 302 bit će održana *radionica o platnenim pelenama*. Vrijeme održavanja je 13,30-14,00, a predavači su _kinder_ i _saška_  :Heart:

----------


## mamaja

:D

----------


## mamaja

:D

----------


## djuli

Jedva cekam!
Mi cemo doci na otvorenje!
A rodin stand postoji ili sam nešto krivo skužila :?

----------


## sabaleta

Rodin štand je na suprotnoj strani od ulaza pod brojem 36 to je negdje na sredini.

----------


## Janoccka

Hop  :D 

Skica

----------


## ivancica

:Smile:

----------


## Janoccka

Bila  :D 
Odlična atmosfera! Jedva čekam poslije posla štandirati   :Heart:

----------


## Ivana B-G

evo i ja sam bila i bilo mi je jaaako drago napokon upoznati koje lice, sto se krije iza nadimka!   :Wink:

----------


## djuli

I ja bila :D 
Jedva me otjerali s štanda  :Laughing:  

A moram ici opet jer sam samo na rodinu štandu bila a nisam cak ni pogledala šta jos ima  :Ups:

----------


## mamaja

samo dođi opet   :Smile:  

baš se veselim da ćemo se vidjeti!

----------


## mamaja

i podsjećam na današnju radionicu o platnenim pelenama   :Smile:

----------

